
Over 36,000 Flash Games Have Been Saved and Are Now Playable Offline - adrian_mrd
https://www.kotaku.com.au/2020/02/over-36000-flash-games-have-been-saved-and-are-now-playable-offline/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22199505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22199505)

